#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  oostblok takels!

## jens

ik heb een 1,5 week geleden een festival bezocht in slowakije

Vond de manier van takelen zeer appart, en heb maar eens wat fotootjes geschoten...ik denk dan hebben we weer eens een discusie punt

helaas kon ik niet verder inzoemen maar ik heb me best gedaan!



de takels zaten dus vast aan de truss, ik vond het meer iets weg hebben van een sleepkabel voor op een stoere jeep. gewoon een motortakeltje met een staalkabel van een 8 / 10  mm







mvg jens

----------


## RHulshof

Het zijn in iedergeval takels  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

_"in iedergeval takels"_

En dat vraag ik me nou juist af.
Volgens mij hebben we het in dit geval over _zelfklimmende_ *lieren.* 
van het type "steiger-lier" of "bouwlier" 
Vallen onder de Europese norm voor lieren (NEN-*EN 14492*-1:2006 en) ik wist dat nummer inmiddels zelfs uit mijn hoofd.
En ik denk dat deze (cheap-cheap-cheap) toepassing daarin nadrukkelijk NIET wordt genoemd. Maar dat weet ik niet zeker.
We topklasse rigging: zelfs op deze matige foto's zie je de deuken in de trussbuis!
Zou dat los bungelende stukje ketting bedoeld zijn geweest als safety?
Gelukkig weegt het allemaal f*ck-all:
10?m driehoektruss ~ 40kg + 4 x 4-bar a 15kg ~ 60kg en een slordige 10kg aan kabels?

Fascinerende dakspanten ook trouwens....
Zulke daken hebben ze bij Stageco niet, zelfs niet 40 jaar geleden.

Maar jouw optie is gelukt:
- een discussiepunt = meerdere zelfs!

(en voor mij weer foto's in mijn "holy-smoke" archief = dank!).

----------


## Upgrading your system

goed, ik denk dat we over een vereglijkbaar product als deze praten.

specs:
Draagkracht; 125 Kg 
Draagkracht met katrol; 250 Kg 
Hijshoogte; 11,5 meter 
Hijshoogte met katrol; 5,7 meter 
Hijssnelheid; 10 m / min 
Hijssnelheid met katrol; 5 m / min 
Automatische rem 
Stroomopname; 500 W 
Spanning; 230 Volt 
Motor met thermosschakelaar 
Bediening met noodschakelaar

Op de laatste foto zie je de gele bedienning nog hangen. slowakije hé... lijkt op een thuiswedstrijd voor deze takels

owja, en voor 85 euro weet je alles. 
Dus, pleur weg die Verlindes, cyberhoists, prolyfts of andere schandalig dure takel, hier de nieuwe oplossing: de wegwerp takel.

----------


## 4uss

Ik moet zeggen dat het er van een afstandje nog best leuk uit ziet... maar Slowakije is wel lid van de EU, dus dit is daar als het goed is net zo verboden als hier. Tenzij iemand tot de ontdekking komt (en het kan bewijzen e.d.) dat deze dingen wel mogen natuurlijk, duur zijn ze in ieder geval niet.

Een klein detail verder: fourbarren hangen we hier toch meestal in met 2 haken...

----------


## Leks

tis idd een dubieus podiumpje

k ken deze takels/motoren wel. je ziet ze af en toe bij de gamma ed met vergelijkbare specs

je ziet ze soms in theaters om iets het balkon/brug op te takelen ( 2kw'er oid)

afgezien van de belasting ( 2 * 31,25 kg) die vast niet helemaal klopt;
Er zit toch een degelijk verschil tussen hangende takels en klimmende takels?
( dit kan iemand vast wel voor me toelichten)

En als een een 4bar aan 1 haak hangt... moet er dan geen safety aan?
net zoals de lampen ( 1 ophangpunt zonder veiligheid)
is hier een richtlijn voor btw? waar een safety aan moet en waaraan niet?

Verder over de truss... dat is ook verdomd oud.. geen conischebussen maar stukje pijp er tussen en bout erdoorheen aan beide kanten ( als ik het goed heb)

Leks

----------


## beyma

> Fascinerende dakspanten ook trouwens....
> Zulke daken hebben ze bij Stageco niet, zelfs niet 40 jaar geleden.



Inderdaad, zelfs wij decorbouwers maken we het niet zo!  :Wink:  


Ik kwam tijdens de laatste dag van mijn vakantie dit tegen: 
(heb helaas maar een paar foto's, accu was leeg :Mad: )

Het idee vind ik best goed, maar de opstelling was wel spannend te noemen! 


Was een popconcert op het strand (dus dit staat op zand) later werd hier dus een 8 tal line-array kasten in opgetakeld, die vrolijk in de wind heen en weer zwaaiden.... 



De steiger en truss lijken zelf gemaakt of in ieder geval behoorlijk verbouwd, opzich ziet het er stevig genoeg uit maar ik had er toch wel een gewicht onderop gezet (1000 liter IBC tank met water ofzo?!)



Dan het podium zelf, achter hadden een opzich best slim systeem gemaakt met rijdende delen waar de parren in zaten, later werden die er onder en rechtop naar boven aan gemaakt , verder kwamen er nog 6 MAC 250's aan en vier blinders.
De overspanning is 12 meter en alles hing dus aan die twee ALP look-alike tower lifters, door middel van een singel om de vorken , dat was wel erg spannend om te zien...
Rechts zie je nog net hoe die man begint met vast maken van die singel banden...

Op de website van deze spaanse firma is te lezen 
_Always using the last innovations and technologies at world-wide level_
www.tripleonda.com


PS, als dit gezien wordt als "topic kaap" dan maak ik (of een mod) wel een nieuw topic aan ;-)

----------


## Elmo

> Dan het podium zelf, achter hadden een opzich best slim systeem gemaakt met rijdende delen waar de parren in zaten, later werden die er onder en rechtop naar boven aan gemaakt , verder kwamen er nog 6 MAC 250's aan en vier blinders.




dat truss systeem met de parren "erin"  dat ken ik wel, Total Fabrications heeft dat bijvoorbeeld. Werkt als een trein!

----------


## moderator

Truss met lampjes der al in is al zo oud als....er truss is.
Erg hendie, zijn zelf tourtjes waar ze de wappers er in laten hangen, en maar janken over Argentinie...

----------


## jens

die stelling waar die array in hangt dat is toch gewoon een rolstijger

ik vind het ook erg spannend, als ik een altrex stijger bouw dan mag ik het platau volgen mij maar met een 250 kg verticaal belasten ( twijfel hier wel over)....als ik deze constructie zo zie met 8 kasten van een minimaal +- 35 kg en dan het hijs materiaal en de hele mik mak  

en dan nog een  zee windje.... 

ik vind het ook allemaal wel weer spannend....

mischien kunnen we beter de naam van het topic veranderen in 

"vakantie rigging elende" of iets dergelijks :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## 4uss

> mischien kunnen we beter de naam van het topic veranderen in 
> 
> "vakantie rigging elende" of iets dergelijks



Het liefst schrijven we ellende dan wel met twee 'l'en...

Van die truss waar de lampen al in zitten kun je overigens ook heel mooi tafels maken als je de truss gaat afdanken. Echt oersterk! Mooi is misschien anders, maar de ervaring leert dat t wel praktisch is.

----------


## Elmo

iemand ook enig idee van welk fabrikaat die line-array is? want als ik dat zo zie vermoed ik dat die kasten wel meer wegen dan de eerder aangegeven 35kg per stuk.

gokje, 75kg per kast (volgens mij hebben die kasten ongeveer de grote van een JBL Vertec kast)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Gelukkig weegt het allemaal f*ck-all:
> 10?m driehoektruss ~ 40kg + 4 x 4-bar a 15kg ~ 60kg en een slordige 10kg aan kabels?



én nog 16 kilo per takel (sorry: LIER)... heb zelf zo'n ding op de vliering hangen om kistjes te "takelen" (sorry: LIEREN). En ja, dat is niet 100% safe, maar een stuk veiliger dan met de hand kistjes de vlizotrap opduwen  :EEK!:

----------


## rinus bakker

Op de website van deze _paella-prikkers_:
*Dimensions*: Height 350 mm, wiidth 1200 mm, depth 600 mm..
*Weight:* 70Kg.
of 
*Dimensions:* Height 300 mm, Width 800 mm, depth 545 mm.
*Weight:* 30Kg. ( dan kan er niet veel aan gewicht van die 4 speaker-magneten en de crossovers meer in zitten - of het 'kastje' zelf is van balsahout ) *

Ik vermoed dat op die foto de bovenste van deze twee zijn te vinden:
8 x 70 kg ~ 560kg aan dat handtakeltje (zelf ~10kg?) Dus 570kg midden tussen knooppunten van die driehoektruss. 
(waarvan de bovenste enkele staaf al op druk wordt belast.....)
en 142,5 kg op buigen en afschuiven belast in elk van die snapper-klauwen op de uiteinden...
Een heel fraai voorbeeld ook van "*misnodding*" in dat driehoektrussje.
Maar in de EU-truss norm club zaten dan ook geen _castañette-klappers, truss-toreadores._ 
*Maar waarschijnlijk komt er wel een priester alles inzegenen voor elke show!* 
*Dat is ook een vorm van risico-beheersing of althans verantwoordelijkheidsdeling.* 

En wind? Dat kennen ze niet in España, althans niet vandaag. 
Maar misschien wel mañana!
_* ik weet dat ze in Spanje het verschil ook niet weten tussen 220kg en 75kg,_
_want een Claire Bros S4 cabinet (= 220kg!) maar werd door tourrigger Mike W. bij een rondje wereld van een Amerikaans Goed Joviaal Bandje, rustig als 75kg op het "Spaanse" riggingplot gezet._

----------


## rinus bakker

> én nog 16 kilo per _takel..._



[CENTER]Nog even één keer voor de duidelijkheid:

*zo'n ding*  :Confused:  *heet een* 

* LIER* 

*E: winch;  Fr: treuil;  D: (Seil-)winde*
 :Big Grin: [/CENTER]

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> [CENTER]*zo'n ding*  *heet een* [/CENTER]
> 
> [CENTER]*LIER* [/CENTER]



Sorry!!! 'k zal het nooit meer een takel noemen...

----------


## beyma

> iemand ook enig idee van welk fabrikaat die line-array is?



Is een door hun zelf gebouwd kastje, klonk overgens wel erg lekker maar daar gaat het nu even niet om, kijk op weeweewee tripleonda punt kom, voor meer info!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Gezegd moet gezegd: voor een Oostblok land als Slowakije vind ik dit podium er nog best redelijk uit zien. Ik had me een ergere situatie kunnen indenken.

Of dit soort lieren voor dit werk bedoelt zijn: lijkt me niet, maar gelukkig gaat het slechts om een aantal parren en niet om complete gevlogen luidsprekersystemen.


De zwakste schakel in dit geval lijkt mij dan ook niet de lier maar eerder het dak waaraan de lier bevestigd is.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Luuk

Hallo,

Dit soort lieren worden niet alleen in de oostblok landen gebruikt maar ook in ons landje. Zo kwam ik vorig jaar een feesttent binnen lopen en hing er 12 meter boxtruss met daar in 6 Fourbarren en 4 Mac`s aan 2 van dit soort bouwlieren. De desbetreffende man hier op aangespoken of hij wel goed bij zijn hoofd was want het hing ook nog eens boven het publiek in de tent. Deze wist ook nog in geuren en kleuren te vertellen dat hij er aan gesleuteld had en ze dus meer gewicht konden lieren. De beste man voor gek verklaard en ben er die avond nooit onderdoor gelopen. Had nog een foto willen plaatsen die ik gemaakt had maar die kon ik niet terug vinden. Er zijn mensen die echt niet weten waar ze mee bezig zijn.

Groeten

----------


## fl@x

Wij moesten ook in deze tent spelen, en troffen dit aan.
Laten we het bedrijf maar niet gaan noemen, maar ik heb de beste man laten weten dat als hij er niet iets aan ging doen ik hem de volgende dag aan zou geven bij een inspectiedienst. Hij vertelde doodleuk dat de takeltjes aangepast waren en dat het prima was zo. Toen ik vroeg of hij enig idee had hoe groot alleen het moment al was op de 4 mtr uitstekende truss met MH op het einde!!! begon ie te lachen en vroeg waar ik me mee bemoeide. We hebben wel gespeeld echter met een raar gevoel in de maag. Gelukkig is het goed gegaan. Wij hadden ook niets bij ons om het geheel wat veiliger te maken.

Gelukkig heeft hij de volgende dag het hele zaakje "dood" gehangen. Zodat er geen "doden" gevallen zijn.

----------


## Rock On

Die towers in Spanje zijn een lokale trots. Het zijn "dedicated" rigging steigers.
Kijk maar eens op Tecnare.com en dan via "products" bij Hookcraft.

Het idee is natuurlijk goed: simpel op te bouwen, simpel te transporteren. 
Ik heb het zelf nog nooit van dicht bij gezien, dus een oordeel zal ik zelf niet vellen.

----------


## pretje

Hallo Beyma.

quote:
De overspanning is 12 meter en alles hing dus aan die twee ALP look-alike tower lifters, door middel van een singel om de vorken , dat was wel erg spannend om te zien...


De Alp look-alike towers zijn de GENIE ST-2 lifters die 365 kilo omhoog kunnen liften.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik sta momenteel ook op een evenement met verschillende feesttenten, en ja hoor... Ook hier zijn dit soort liertjes gewoon ingezet als zelfklimmende takel in een van de tenten, welliswaar is het zwaarste trussje gesafed toen het boven was, maar de lichtste zeker niet. 

Ergens sta ik nog steeds versteld van het gemak waarmee op producties euros worden gespendeeerd aan licht en geluid, en niet aan de inhuur van een paar fatsoenlijke takels.

Ik kan maar een reden bedenken. Gewicht! een motortakel is loeizwaar, een kettingtakel heeft ook de nodige kilos aan ketting. zo'n lier is gegarandeerd een stuk lichter.  :Cool: 

Aan de andere kant, ze moesten nu ook weer na boven om die truss te saven. dan had je die truss ook kunnen deadhangen en je handtakel er tussen uit kunnen nemen. Misschien had dit dan wel geresulteerd in een (tijdelijke) overbelasting van de tentspanten door het gewicht van de takels, maar na alle waarschijnlijkheid heeft ook hier de tentenboer weer geen gewichten op gegeven of gewoon iets geroepen, als je dan toch gaat hangen. Who cares :EEK!: 

Op termijn lijkt mij een inverstering in (hand)takels duidelijk veiliger en intressanter dan in dit soort lieren. Want iets zegt mij dat deze liertjes ook wel eens ingezet gaan worden voor iets anders dan het omhoog brengen van een trussje met wat fourbarren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Op het zelfde evenement trouwens ook nog een leuke attractie gezien, een ouderwetse zweefmolen, met inplaats van bakjes een frame waarin crossmotoren staan. Ziet er op zich best leuk en spectaculair uit. alleen jammer dat deze frames inclusief motoren en de mensen die er op gaan zitten, reken maar snel minimaal 200 kg? hangen aan Langschalmigge ketting :EEK!:  Hoe dit ooit berekend is? Zo'n zelfde zweefmolen met ouderwetse bakjes die 50 meter verderop staat gebruikt wel kortschalmige ketting en staaldraad. die lijkt heel wat veiliger. :Big Grin: 

Joost.

----------


## geenstijl21

@Joost en @Fl@X: Waarom niet de naam van het (verhuur)bedrijf, locatie en misdrijf!

Als verhuurbedrijven met levens van anderen spelen, want zo zie ik het, moeten ze het maar op de harde manier leren!

Zulke bedrijven raak je vaak alleen maar in de portomonnee.... Dus de naam op internet en hopen dat de aanvragen uitblijven.... 

Ach ja.... het gaat altijd goed toch....

----------


## fl@x

@ Geenstijl


Ik denk dat dat een beetje tegen de regels van dit forum ingaat.
Als een moderator hier anders over denkt wil ik best wat subtiele hints geven. :Smile:

----------


## pretje

Ik gebruik bij de "rock en roll" set van Rowwen Hèze ook van deze liertjes.
Aan beide zijkanten van het speeloppervlak heb ik 2 laddertrussen van 8 meter met daar aan 4 poten (stretchstof) dit weegt bij elkaar zo'n 30 kilo.

De lieren kunnen volgens de fabrikant 250 kilo met een enkele draad hebben.

De lieren zitten weer bevestigd aan de Genie ST-2 statieven.

Kortom. Als je weet waar je mee bezig bent er normaal denkt vind ik dat je dit soort lieren best mag gebruiken. :Smile:

----------


## geenstijl21

> Kortom. Als je weet waar je mee bezig bent er normaal denkt vind ik dat je dit soort lieren best mag gebruiken.



Tuurlijk mag je ze gebruiken! 

Wat zijn de exacte specs. WLL Vf enz Heb je een link naar de fabrikant?
Dus bij 251 kilo knapt de draad.....??

----------


## laserguy

> Kortom. Als je weet waar je mee bezig bent er normaal denkt vind ik dat je dit soort lieren best mag gebruiken.



En als er dan iets misgaat en de verzekering keert niet uit wegens niet voldaan aan de veiligheidsvoorschriften dan ga jij natuurlijk iedereen persoonlijk schadeloos stellen? Da's heel lief van je...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Wij moesten ook in deze tent spelen, en troffen dit aan.
> Laten we het bedrijf maar niet gaan noemen, maar ik heb de beste man laten weten dat als hij er niet iets aan ging doen ik hem de volgende dag aan zou geven bij een inspectiedienst. Hij vertelde doodleuk dat de takeltjes aangepast waren en dat het prima was zo. Toen ik vroeg of hij enig idee had hoe groot alleen het moment al was op de 4 mtr uitstekende truss met MH op het einde!!! begon ie te lachen en vroeg waar ik me mee bemoeide. We hebben wel gespeeld echter met een raar gevoel in de maag. Gelukkig is het goed gegaan. Wij hadden ook niets bij ons om het geheel wat veiliger te maken.
> 
> Gelukkig heeft hij de volgende dag het hele zaakje "dood" gehangen. Zodat er geen "doden" gevallen zijn.



ongelovelijk. Ik kan het labeltje niet lezen maar ik schat dat enkel uitgevoerd deze lieren goed zijn voor 125kg en als ik het zo bij elkaar optel hangt er hier wel iets meer in. 125 tot 150 kg. en dat doodhangen gebeurde weer aan die gamma ketting die ook op de foto staat?

gewoon namen noemen toch? het maakt toch geen verschil.
de firma Reflexion heeft vorig jaar op de Pinkpopcamping de zooi op zo,n gelijke manier laten instorten met 2 zwaar gewonden waarvan 1 een gebroke rug. volgens hun website hebben ze er dit jaar ook weer gestaan??

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1)  .... als hij er niet iets aan ging doen ik hem de volgende dag aan zou geven bij een inspectiedienst. 
> 2) Hij vertelde doodleuk dat de takeltjes aangepast waren en dat het prima was zo. 
> 3) ... hoe groot het moment al was op de 4 mtr uitstekende truss met MH op het einde
> 4) ... en vroeg waar ik me mee bemoeide. 
> 5) Gelukkig heeft hij de volgende dag het hele zaakje "dood" gehangen.



1) En? heb je dat ook echt gedaan?
2) Die *takeltjes* die we *liertjes* gaan noemen? 
Aangepast aan wat?  Ik zie het kousje in de lus aan het einde van de kabel - op het oog van haak - er dwars uitsteken? Bedoelt ie dat?
"Prima" volgens welke maatstaf? 
3) Dat hij dat niet weet lijkt me maar al te duidelijk. 
Is overigens niet zo moeilijk uit te rekenen als je paats en gewicht van de spots allemaal weet. 
En daarna FF checken aan de tabellen van de fabrikant. (Ik gok Prolyte - of een copie ervan)... In geval van Prolyte mag je maar 70% (= uit t hoofd) aan de ruitvormige doorsnede hangen - in vergelijking met de vierkante doorsnede. De toelaatbare uitkragingen staan keurig in de Prolyte informatie. Is t X30 of H30....? 
4) Beetje gelijk heeft ie natuurlijk wel - Wat zou jij zeggen als hij over jullie repertoire, of jullie versie van een bekend hit of de (klank)kleur van de drumkit zou beginnen? 
5) als je met "doodhangen" datgene bedoelt wat we op de foto's zien? Dan moeten we nog maar eens een begrippenlijst gaan doorspitten. Want op die foto zie ik een 
- tent - alu dakspant profiel - belastbaarheid mij niet bekend, maar van vergelijkbare tentdaken weet is getallen in de orde van 300 - 500kg CPL. 
- oogbout/moer (M12? _WLL = 340kg_)
- ongewaardeerde D-sluiting (= *NIET voor hijsdoeleinden*!)  :Mad: 
- 'BobdeBouwer' ooghaakje (WLL ?300-500kg?)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
- 4mm (?) staalkabel - (gokje: 19x7; breeksterkte~1000kg WLL~200kg) 
- Steigerlier (hijsvermogen _"volgens de fabrikant 250 kilo op een enkele draad"_ ~ en 500kg? als deze 1 x is ingeschoren....
- Langschalmige ketting als een soort "safety" (_langschalmig_ = _NIET toegelaten_ om in de EU mee te hijsen - laat staan om mee 'zekeren' zou ik zeggen.  :Frown: Zie verder in het (Duitse) rapport van BGV+RTL en de DIN norm over dit soort dingen).
- _"safety"-borging_ dmv 
--> gestropte aanslag ("choke") op één enkele buis van de truss 
(= 80% van een toch al niet toegelaten type ketting). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
--> ?gestropte? aanslag ("choke") op één enkele gording-koppelbuis van de tentdakconstructie.... _wat is de toelaatbare schokbelasting op de 4 a 6 popnagels van de U-beugel waarin die gording buis is vastgelegd? _ 
__ 
Kortom - even terug naar het begin:
1) Dat had je dus in elk geval vast en zeker moeten doen!  :Cool: 
(ook al had het geen zier geholpen - AI en Politie komen altijd als het al te laat is..... 
_"Want als er van alles wordt voorkomen hebben de genezers ook niks meer te doen"._  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Ik gebruik ook van deze liertjes.
> 
> De lieren kunnen volgens de fabrikant 250 kilo met een enkele draad hebben.



Beste hr Pretje,
je zal natuurlijk zelf wel weten wat voor een spullen je bij je hebt, maar volgens mij zijn de lieren waar hier steeds over hebben 125kg op een enkele draad. vervolgens kan je ze dubbel uitvoeren met een bijgeleverde katrol en en het uiteinde maak je dan weer vast aan het handvat of zoiets. daarna kan je er 250kg inhangen volgens de fabrikant.

en zou je dan bij die lieren van jouw 500kg kunnen hijsen bij dubbele kabel? 

Tevens word bij een lier de staalkabel opgerold over een trommel.
in het geval van de zelfklimmende lier die hier op foto,s voorbij komt moet je wel heel nauwkeurig recht onder je punt zitten om die staalkabel  om die trommel te krijgen.  het lijkt me dus ook erg makkelijk om  op deze manier  grote schade te krijgen  bij het oplopen  van de zelfklimmende lier.

aangezien ik er net eentje heb gekocht voor mijn vader zodat hij aan zijn brommer kan knutselen sta ik toch nog op een klein afstandje omdat het soms klinkt alsof hij elk moment uit elkaar kan spatten.

als je weet waar je mee bezig bent gebruik je dit soort bouwlieren:
1-- om brommers te hijsen
2-- in de bouw
3-- als er geen mensen onder staan
4-- als je mensen van deze planeet wil hebben
5-- in china of noord korea.

maar het blijkt nu via dit forum dat het ook een gewoonte is in Nederland om er trussen mee te hijsen??

bij deze: AFGEKEURD

----------


## moderator

Edit: hele pagina discussie gemist....

Naam van bedrijf wat dit zo heeft opgehangen mag best op het forum worden vermeld.
In het verleden al een paar keer gebeld met een bedrijf wat een rare constructie had toegepast en die door bezoekers was gefotografeerd.
Zolang het inhoudelijk is en niet, zoals ook al gebeurde, om een ander door het slijk te trekken, alle ruimte.

----------


## geenstijl21

> @ Geenstijl
> 
> 
> Ik denk dat dat een beetje tegen de regels van dit forum ingaat.
> Als een moderator hier anders over denkt wil ik best wat subtiele hints geven.



@moderator: Ben wel erg benieuwd hoe je hier over denkt....

----------


## rinus bakker

> Maar het blijkt nu via dit forum dat het ook een gewoonte is in Nederland om er trussen mee te hijsen??



Daar kan maar een argument voor zijn: het is goedkoop.
Dat het mogelijk is dat zoiets gebeurt:
Men kan 100 miljoen regels bedenken uitvaardigen/afkondigen/publiceren), maar het naleven ervan door de gebruiker is een heel ander verhaal.
Als er niet een onafhankelijke controle (vanuit de overheid of een door de branche zelf erkende club) op wordt gedaan (=handhaving), dan zal de naleving dus ook altijd een _wassen neus_ zijn. 

En de Hollandse polder?  Die loopt heel langzaam onder water. 
Tot er weer een ramp gebeurd = de Kroonprins krijgt natte voeten!
 :Big Grin:  
En pas dan gaan we weer de dijken weer goed controleren. 
Want we hadden natuurlijk al lang op papier staan, wanneer we een dijk goed vinden of niet.

----------


## fl@x

@ Rinus,

Helaas denk je achteraf altijd wat dom dat we niet verdere stappen hebben ondernomen. Maar ja, daar is het nu te laat voor. Qua "deadhang" bedoel ik niet dat lullige stukje ketting. Er hingen de volgende dag steels aan de spanten. Bevestigd door collega band destijds.

Dit jaar heeft het feestje zich weer afgespeeld, echter was ik op vakantie dus heb ik niet kunnen controleren of hij weer op deze manier bezig is geweest. Helaas nog geen foto's kunnen ontdekken waar het bevestigd wordt.


Bij deze toch maar even de waaghals onthullen:

Drive-in show Toronto uit Geesteren. Op zijn site zie je dat hij de lieren wel vaker gebruikt.
Klusje was het CSI ruiterbal in Geesteren ( groot paardenevenement)

Het jammere is ook dat een collegabedrijf daar ook het één en ander verzorgd en deze man nooit op de feiten heeft gewezen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) .. Er hingen de volgende dag steels aan de spanten. Bevestigd door collega band destijds.
> 2) .. de waaghals onthullen: Drive-in show Toronto uit Geesteren. Op zijn site zie je dat hij de lieren wel vaker gebruikt.
> 3) .. dat een collegabedrijf daar ook het één en ander verzorgd en deze man nooit op de feiten heeft gewezen.



1) Daaruit maak ik op dat er onder muzikanten (?) ook voldoende kennis over rigging bestaat. Wow. 
Nog FF en ik hoef me niet meer zo druk te maken ...? 
... *"steels aan de spanten"* = met Gaffa? of 2-componentenlijm?
En als die liertjes dan zouden zijn uitgelopen* - zodat ze de last niet meer direct zelf zouden dragen 
- dan heb ik het over "deadhang". 
* En dan kan bij dit soort van lieren met ongegroefde trommels de staalkabel 
zich meteen in een mega-rotzooi om de trommel vrij draaien..... 
met alle gevolgen vandien als er weer gehesen moeten worden.... 
maar dat is allemaal "Prima" volgens die *"Tonto van Toronto"*! 
Overigens zijn 'dead-hangen' en 'safen' wezenlijk verschillende principes.

2) Het zou raar zijn als je zulke dingen hebt dat je ze dan niet vaker zou gebruiken. 
En dat je ze hebt geeft ook meteen aan dat je maar 1 ding als hoofdzaak afweegt: *goedkoop*! 
Dat doen opdrachtgevers ook vaak. De kwaliteit en/of veiligheid gaan altijd pas op de 2e, (3e, 4e?) plaats. 
Maar dat is binnen een aantal jaren ook over - naar aanleiding van een arrest van Het Europese Hof. 
(Meen ik, zie posting elders) over de tanker Prestige. 
Alléén nu nog 'even' die _mijmerende Ministeries_ en de _duttende districten_ wakker zien te krijgen.

3) Dat wordt toch altijd uitgelegd als *"kinnesinne".* 
Mijn buurvrouw heeft toch ook niks te maken met hoe hoog het gras in mijn tuin staat... Ik hou van 'wilde' tuinen.

----------


## pretje

Aan Jeroen. 

Even terug komend op jou punten:

als je weet waar je mee bezig bent gebruik je dit soort bouwlieren:
1-- om brommers te hijsen 
waar staat er dat je er brommers mee mag hijsen ? Volgens mij hebben ze daar gekeurde liften voor.
2-- in de bouw.
In de bouw gelden ook regels
l3--als er geen mensen onder staan 
Volkomen gelijk gebeurt ook niet
4-- als je mensen van deze planeet wil hebben
Dank je wel voor deze opmerking. Ik heb zelf al lang geleden de cursussen bij Rinus gevolgd en laat zelfs nu nog de moeilijke riggingsklussen doen door Frontline ik weet gelukkig zelf waar ik mee bezig ben en het is en blijft een risico (kans x effect) maar ik durf dit met een gerust hart te doen.
5-- in china of noord korea.
moeten ze lekker zelf weten

maar het blijkt nu via dit forum dat het ook een gewoonte is in Nederland om er trussen mee te hijsen??

Ik denk dat jij dat zo wil lezen.

bij deze: AFGEKEURD

PS het zijn toch echt 250 kilo liertjes waar ik de trommel 90 graden ten opzichte van de laddertruss neerhang zodat de kabel netjes op de trommel rolt.

----------


## geenstijl21

@pretje  Nogmaals: Tuurlijk mag je ze gebruiken! 

Wat zijn de exacte specs. WLL Vf enz Heb je een link naar de fabrikant?
Dus bij 251 kilo knapt de draad.....??

Zou je daar wat over kunnen vertellen..... Je hebt de cursus gedaan bij Rinus... en daar komt het begrip veiligheidsfactor invoor.... En daar ben ik zo benieuwd naar  :Big Grin:

----------


## pretje

hallo geenstijl21.

Natuurlijk staat er geen WLL of SWL op en de draad knapt echt niet bij 251 kilo.

Wat ik met mijn verhaal duidelijk wil maken is dat ik de lieren gerust durf te gebruiken met de 30 kilo die ik aan 2 lieren hang.

Ik ben het er volledig mee eens dat je er geen truss met wappers ed mee omhoog moet gaan hijsen.

----------


## geenstijl21

> hallo geenstijl21.
> 
> Natuurlijk staat er geen WLL of SWL op en de draad knapt echt niet bij 251 kilo.
> 
> Wat ik met mijn verhaal duidelijk wil maken is dat ik de lieren gerust durf te gebruiken met de 30 kilo die ik aan 2 lieren hang.
> 
> Ik ben het er volledig mee eens dat je er geen truss met wappers ed mee omhoog moet gaan hijsen.



Tuurlijk kun je dat... Het is alleen vervelend wanneer je controle krijgt... er gaat iets mis.... dan sta je met lege handen tegenover de arbeidsinspectie en of verzekeringsmaatschappij

Ik heb meerdere leveranciers van dit soort takels benaderd en niemand durft gegevens te geven (WLL en of breekpunt) Wel krijg ik te horen dat de rem erop gaat wanneer je er 500 kg aanhangt...... okeeeeeeeeeej 

Er staat vaak: draagkracht 250 kg.... De definitie "draagkracht" is vager dan vaag.... Draagkracht in deze situatie betekent volgensmij: " Het gewicht wat die motor maximaal kan hijsen." Ik denk niet dat je dit soort gegevens nodig hebt in de Entertainment sector! Veels te incompleet in mijn optiek.

Mocht er wat fout gaan dan dien je sterk in je schoenen te staan en dat doe je niet met het gebruik van zo'n liertakel....

----------


## pretje

Zeker wel want er staat een CE keurmerk op. Dat wil zeggen dat de fabrikant zich aan de eisen van desbetreffend apparaat in de EU moet houden. Als de arbeidsinspectie langs komt zal ik dat ook zo uitleggen.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Zeker wel want er staat een CE keurmerk op. Dat wil zeggen dat de fabrikant zich aan de eisen van desbetreffend apparaat in de EU moet houden. Als de arbeidsinspectie langs komt zal ik dat ook zo uitleggen.



Tuurlijk staat er een CE merk anders mag het niet verkocht worden in de EU...... De betekenis van het CE merk: dit product voldoet aan de wet.

De CE-markering is dus geen kwaliteitskeurmerk, maar een verklaring van overeenstemming met de wet. Vaak kwakt een fabrikant het erop zonder een voorafgaand onafhankelijk onderzoek.

***Onderstaande van de site keurmerk.nl:

 De CE-markering geeft alleen aan dat het product aan de gestelde minimumeisen voldoet en is daarom geen kwaliteitskeurmerk. Een speelgoedvlieger die voldoet aan de CE-markering voldoet aan de basisveiligheidseisen, maar hoeft niet per se goed te werken en is ook niet uitzonderlijk veilig. ***

----------


## laserguy

> Dat wil zeggen dat de fabrikant zich aan de eisen van desbetreffend apparaat in de EU moet houden. Als de arbeidsinspectie langs komt zal ik dat ook zo uitleggen.



Klopt idd wat geenstijl21 zegt. En de fabrikant of de importeur kan er daarbovenop dan ook nog eens heel simpel zijn handen aftrekken door te zeggen dat dit fout gebruik is. En weet je wat? Hij heeft nog gelijk ook en hij zal overal gelijk krijgen. 
Jij daarentegen kunt de rest van je leven gaan werken omdat je mag opdraaien voor alle kosten van de eventuele slachtoffers van jouw DOM handelen.

----------


## pretje

De essentie van het verhaal was eigenlijk dat ik zonder dat ik mij daar 1 milliseconde zorgen over maak ik dus deze lieren gebruik met daaraan 30 kilo.

Gegroet.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Zeker wel want er staat een CE keurmerk op. Dat wil zeggen dat de fabrikant zich aan de eisen van desbetreffend apparaat in de EU moet houden. Als de arbeidsinspectie langs komt zal ik dat ook zo uitleggen.



Ja en die eisen zijn vastgelegd in de Machine Richtlijn.
Daaraan verklaart die fabrikant zich te conformeren (IIA-verklaring).
En moet er ook een gebruiksaanwijzing bij zitten in de taal van de gebruiker.
En die zou jij dan maar eens moeten lezen wat betreft _het op z'n kop gebruiken_ van deze liertjes...
Kijken wat je dan gaat uitleggen aan de AI. 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 




> _... "dat ik de lieren gerust durf te gebruiken met de 30 kilo die ik aan 2 lieren hang"..._



__
Ja en...? Ik durf ook harder dan 120 km/u te rijden op de snelweg. 
 :Embarrassment: 
En jij durft, op deze manier geredeneerd, dus Sem Schilt (zwaargewicht kampioen K-1 fighting) zo maar voor zijn kop te schoppen?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## pretje

Beste Rinus. Ik gebruik de lieren niet op zijn kop.
Er zit een gebruiksaanwijzing bij in de taal waar de lieren gekocht zijn .

De voorbeelden die jij aanhaalt slaan nergens op en hebben niks met deze discussie te maken. Dan kan ik ook aanhalen hoeveel verhuurbedrijven er zijn die al hun apparatuur en kabels volgens de NEN 3140 periodiek laten keuren ( verplicht volgens de Nen 1010)

Ik stop met deze discussie.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Beste Rinus. Ik gebruik de lieren niet op zijn kop.
> Er zit een gebruiksaanwijzing bij in de taal waar de lieren gekocht zijn .
> 
> De voorbeelden die jij aanhaalt slaan nergens op en hebben niks met deze discussie te maken. Dan kan ik ook aanhalen hoeveel verhuurbedrijven er zijn die al hun apparatuur en kabels volgens de NEN 3140 periodiek laten keuren ( verplicht volgens de Nen 1010)
> 
> Ik stop met deze discussie.



Ik stop niet met deze discussiee btw... (Snap alleen niets van je NEN3140 verhaal, je haalt dingen doorelkaar) Dus... De reageerders in dit forum bedoelen het niet te kwaad en proberen je andere invalshoeken te laten zien.... 

Doe je daar niks mee is helemaal prima... Ik snap je denkwijze maar in de *Entertainment Sector* zijn die takels zijn uit den boze!!!! We hebben je genoeg redenen gegeven....Door deze discussie heb ik meerdere riggers gesproken en die herhalen alle argumenten die al voorbij zijn gekomen, en dat is toch wel 80 jaar ervaring bij elkaar....  

Het taalgebruik en de humor van Rinus moet je maar met een korreltje zout nemen... lach erom en het kwartje valt hopelijk vanzelf!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *geenstijl21*
bedankt voor _de bijval_ 
Het is lastig argumenteren met iemand die er met andere voorbeelden omheen gaat draaien. Topic hier ging om een foto waarop je bouwliertjes op hun kop gebruikt in enkelparts versie een truss boven personen ziet hijsen zonder een zichtbare safety of wat dan ook. 
en ook voor _de "afval"_, _maar als we over taalgebruik en humor gaan vallen dan hebben we er een nieuw forum bij nodig.)_
Ik ben blij dat iedereen hier kennelijk de NEN 1010 en de 3140 uit het hoofd schijnt te kennen .... Dat is namelijk heel veel papier. 

80 jaar ervaring ? Als het vak in ons land bestaat sinds vroege jaren 80, dan zijn dat dus hooguit 4 man van het eerste uur, en daar hoor ik dan toch ook bij  :Wink: . 
Dan hebben we 4 (5?) tegen 1 (= *pretje*) en hebben we nog geen voldoende aantallen voor een 'statistisch' bewijs. 

_Toch nog 1 ding_ 
waarom blijf je dit soort werktuigen toch hardnekkig 
[CENTER]"takels" [/CENTER]
noemen terwijl ze in de bouw enz toch echt bekend staan als:
[CENTER]*"lieren"*
Allebei zijn het hijswerktuigen, net als een 'kraan' of een 'trek'.[/CENTER]

Maar er zijn ook: appels, peren, sinasappels, druiven en bananen. 
Allemaal fruit, maar die haal je toch ook niet door elkaar.
Doe mij maar van die mooie gekromde gele ...... ? ..... sinasappels ?

----------


## geenstijl21

> _Toch nog 1 ding_ 
> waarom blijf je dit soort werktuigen toch hardnekkig 
> [CENTER]"takels" [/CENTER]
> noemen terwijl ze in de bouw enz toch echt bekend staan als:
> [CENTER]*"lieren"*
> Allebei zijn het hijswerktuigen, net als een 'kraan' of een 'trek'.[/CENTER]



Komt misschien omdat ik bij lieren aan Suzuki 4x4 jeeps denk met daaraan zo'n _werktuig_ om die pretwagens uit de modder te trekken.... En omdat de leverancier dat verkondigd: 1ekeus einhell gereedschappen

----------


## pretje

Ach dan toch nog maar een reply.

Als iemand van jullie zwart op wit kan laten zien dat ik deze lieren ( volgens mij is het zo als de kabel op een trommel gewikkeld word is het een lier is ? forgive me if i'm wrong) zoals ik ze nu gebruik.

en wat betreft de topic daar heb je helemaal gelijk in Rinus.


Gooi ik ze met jullie erbij op een brandstapel en gaan we er gezellig bij zitten met een pot bier.

----------


## Gast1401081

> hallo geenstijl21.
> 
> Natuurlijk staat er geen WLL of SWL op en de draad knapt echt niet bij 251 kilo.
> 
> .



geen WLL : Asbak, volgens jouw rigging-certificaat... Of heb je een ander certificaat dan ik?

Tenzij je er 4 security-kerels of vrouwe continu netnietonder laat staan om te zorgen dat er niemand onder loopt...

en60204 is erg duidelijk daarin..

----------


## Watt Xtra

we lopen toch met een stel redelijk tegen pretje aan te schoppen, mijn inziens niet helemaal terecht.

Hij laat zien dat hij er wel over nadenkt, aangeeft wat hij ermee hijst, en heeft wel een risico analyse gemaakt kan ik eruit concluderen.

Dat we de foto's zien met truss en wapperdingen eraan en dit vervolgens allemaal afkeuren, VOLKOMEN TERECHT. te gek voor woorden dat dit soort dingen gebeuren.

maar kom op, 30 kg aan zn lier, Moet wat mij betreft prima kunnen, de brommer van je pa of opa weegt meer, en staat ook iemand onder!

Nee laten we wel reeel blijven. met goed verstand en bedachtzaamheid zijn er best mogelijkheden, misschien niet 100% volgens papier, maar wel volgens gezond verstand met in het achterhoofd de veiligheidsvoorschriften in acht nemen.

Laten we het niet te gek maken, dat doet de regering al... heb af en toe het idee dat er hier net zoveel "denhaag" gasten zitten als in de 1ste en 2de kamer samen. we kunnen ook overdrijven.

Ik doe ook niet altijd alles volgens de richtlijnen,durf er echter wel een week onder te camperen. En nodig jullie dan van harte uit!!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> 1--we lopen toch met een stel redelijk tegen pretje aan te schoppen, mijn inziens niet helemaal terecht.
> 
> 2--maar kom op, 30 kg aan zn lier, Moet wat mij betreft prima kunnen, de brommer van je pa of opa weegt meer, en staat ook iemand onder!



mee eens, maar de discussie komt lekker op gang over die k.tliertjes.

heb jij die brommer van me pa nooit gezien.

----------


## rinus bakker

> *Watt Xtra*  
> _1--we lopen toch met een stel redelijk tegen_ *pretje*_ aan te schoppen, mijn inziens niet helemaal terecht._



 Vertel mij dan maar even wat ik moet met een tekst als:




> *pretje*
> _"Als iemand van jullie zwart op wit kan laten zien dat ik deze lieren (....) zoals ik ze nu gebruik."_



Dat klinkt een beetje teveel als ertegeningaan om het tegeningaan, maar het feitelijk topic inmiddels al vergeten zijn.
En ook nog steeds niet de moeite gedaan hebben om die Hongaarse(?), Litouwse(?), Slowaakse(?) handleiding te lezen. 
Maar ze worden gebruikt in NL en daar geldt gewoon de Nederlandse (Arbo-)Wet: de gebruiker moet de handleiding lezen en is en blijft verantwoordelijk en aansprakelijk voor zijn materiaal en handelingen.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 




> *geenstijl21*
> _En omdat de leverancier dat verkondigd:_ 1ekeus einhell gereedschappen



Wow - nu begin ik haast te twijfelen over wat er in de normen
EN 14992-1 en EN 14992-2 te vinden is over deze machine benamingen.
 :Confused: 
_Sinds we 1 zijn in Europa blijkt dat je soms tot "verrassende nieuwe" inzichten (moet) komen._ 
_(_Omdat er in Europa een norm is dat in jam alleen maar vruchten mogen zitten, maar er in Portugal ook jam van wortels wordt gemaakt, hebben we in Europa nu afgesproken dat wortels voortaan 'vruchten' zullen zijn....) 
 :Embarrassment: 
_[[ Half off-topic:_
_Zo ben ik ook nog steeds aan het spitten in de  laatste versie van de CWA25 tekst, die wel definitief 'af' is, maar die nog vol staat met gebrekkige (of foute!) definities of ronduit tegenstrijdigheden._ 
_Ik was erbij en ik keek-en-luisterde-er-naar en zei er ook vele malen wat van, maar voor de lieve vrede werd er ook in Europa liever "met z'n allen" lekker vaag gedaan, dan voor een paar man een pijnpunt scheppen en het voor iedereen duidelijk te krijgen._ 
_Dus ook die CWA25 komt half oktober uit - vol met dingen die nog lang niet kloppen. Maar met de gedachte is gemaakt van "beter iets dan helemaal niets"._ 
_Ik twijfel nog steeds of dat wel echt het uitgangspunt had moeten zijn, ook al heb ik me destijds tot die keus laten verleiden.]]_ 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik ga zoeken in de EN 14992-1 en EN 14992-2.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Nu heb ik van de week mijn collega op het evenement waar ik stond eens even aangesproken over het hoe en waarom van deze lieren. 

Het gaat deze man dus niet om de kosten, sterker nog, hij heeft genoeg handtakels in voorraad en huurt op jaarbasis meer electrische zelfklimmende takels in, dan ik tot nog toe in mijn hele cariëre heb gebruikt. (en dat zijn er toch echt wel een aantal. :Cool: ) Hij heeft er zelfs een complete distro voor gemaakt met ondermeer multikabel en noodstop. Hij zegt trouwens de 1 tons versie te hebben, maar dit zal dus wel de 500 kg versie zijn. Deze multi is ondermeer gemaakt om meerdere takels (2) simultaan te kunnen bedienen zodat eventuuel scheef hijsen zo veel mogelijk wordt uitgesloten, maar ook, om er zeker van te zijn, dat absoluut niemand inclusief de bedienende persoon ook maar in de buurt hoeft te zijn van de truss als hier een verticale beweging mee wordt gemaakt. Hijzorgt er ook idd. voor, ik heb het vannacht bij het breken zelf gezien, dat op het moment van hijsen er voldoende personeel aanwezig is om iedereen te waarschuwen om ook maar uit de buurt van de op dat moment bewegende truss te blijven. Op het moment dat dat ding op hoogte is gaat er iemand naar toe, (ladder) en bevestigt deze truss met een extra spantklem en steel/hijsband/shaggle's aan het dak van de tent, zie het als een safety met minimale speling (enige cm zo te zien en naar horen zeggen). Daarna laat hij de motor niet teruglopen om die wirwar van kabel te voorkomen, zou dit al gebeuren. 

Zijn reden om deze lieren te gebruiken in feesttenten is dus niet budget, maar snelheid en voornamelijk gewicht. Zo zijn in de afgelopen 4 dagen die trussen zeker 10 keer naar beneden geweest voor andere kleurfilters (thema avonden/middag) of het kompleet anders stellen van licht. (niet elke avond het zelfde plaatje) En elke keer waren er 3 man op het podium als er gehesen werd. 1om te bedienen en 2 om de boel in de gaten te houden. Het door mij aangehaalde "lichtste trusje bestond trouwens uit 6 meter truss, 2 spiegelbollen van 40 cm en 4 spotjes, belagelijk gewicht dus. Deze was idd. niet gesafed. alle andere trussen wel.

Ondanks dat het dus eigenlijk niet mag, en deze collega dat ook duidelijk aangaf te weten, en er ook stellig in was dat als er tijdens het hijsen iets mis zou gaan het zijn eigen schuld was en hij niet moest gaan mekkeren. Ben ik mits je deze werkwijze en methode aanhoud, toch gaan nadenken. Op dat ene trussje na, hangt eigenlijk alles zo als het zou moeten, op het moment van hijsen komen er geen mensen onder, tsja het toelaatbare gewicht om in een tent te hangen blijft een issue. 

Het blijft natuurlijk een oneigenlijk gebruik van een apparaat, maar daar bestaan natuurlijk wereldwijd voorbeelden genoeg van. Ik denk dat ik in dit geval iets terug moet nemen van mijn geschrreuw van dat kan en mag niet. Maar dan ook uitdrukkelijk in dit specifieke geval.

Joost.

----------


## laserguy

Heeft er iemand überhaupt al eens nagevraagd wat het uitvalspercentage is van zulke CONSUMERtoestelletjes? En hoeveel keer daarvan te maken hadden met het "lier"-gedeelte (kabelbreuk, trommelbreuk, tandwielbreuk, ...)?
Die Chinese fabrikant verwacht dat dit toestel gebruikt wordt voor dingen die niet gevaarlijk zijn (en ik wed dat er in de handleiding staat dat je niet onder de last door mag lopen)... een Chinees kennende doet hij het daarom iets minder kwalitatief aan... zoiets dus gebruiken in een PRO omgeving waar er wél mensen onder lopen is daarom niet goed te praten onverantwoord gedrag.

----------


## CoenCo

> ....
> Het blijft natuurlijk een oneigenlijk gebruik van een apparaat, maar daar bestaan natuurlijk wereldwijd voorbeelden genoeg van. Ik denk dat ik in dit geval iets terug moet nemen van mijn geschrreuw van dat kan en mag niet. Maar dan ook uitdrukkelijk in dit specifieke geval.
>  Joost.



En daar zeg je het precies goed. Oneigenlijk gebruik. Niet helemaal zoals het hoort. Verboden? Bloedlink?
En dat toch allemaal om die paar centen. Want een CM prostar weegt vast niet veel meer dan zo'n bouwlier en kan gewoon 250KG hijsen volgens de geldende industrie-normen. Als je daar dan niet meer dan 125KG aan hangt, hoef je hem in NL over het algemeen ook boven publiek niet meer te safen. Dat scheelt weer laddertjes klimmen en knutselen: Tijdbesparing=Geldbesparing!
Je kan dan ook standaard distro's gebruiken, standaard bekabeling, makkelijk bijhuren. En je kan het ook met een gerust hart verhuren. Heerlijk toch?

Klinken die bouwliertjes nu nog zo "geschikt" voor oneigenlijk gebruik? Is het nog steeds zo voordelig?

----------


## rinus bakker

1) _"... zegt trouwens de 1 tons versie te hebben, maar dit zal dus wel de 500 kg versie zijn"._ 
2) _"... dus niet budget, maar snelheid en voornamelijk gewicht"._ 
3) _"... laat hij de motor niet teruglopen om die wirwar van kabel te voorkomen..."_

1] dat is toch een negatieve uitspraak over de feitelijke kennis van de man.
2] gewicht zal wel - maar vergelijk een 125kg liertje dan niet met een 500kg takel.
In mijn ervaring zijn lieren altijd zwaarder dan takels van een zelfde hijsvermogen. Althans in de hijsvermogens [en hijshoogtes= 10-20m en hijssnelheden 4-10m/min]  die wij in ons vak normaal toepassen (< 3 ton). 
Mijn 0,5 tons Verlinde takels waren ca. 40kg mijn 0,5 ton lieren 115kg!
En over hoeveel minuten per dag hebben we het eigenlijk bij het truss op 5m hoogte?
Die dingen gaan ~8-10 m/min dus zijn ze binnen een minuut op stelhoogte.
De standaard takels gaan ongeveer de helft daarvan... dus in ets langer dan een minuut,
10 minuten verschil over 4 dagen.... kijk dat hakt er wel degelijk in. Zeker in dit vak waar we allemaal met een stopwatch onze uren-staten ztaan in te vullen, omdat we per minuut betaald worden.
Ik hou maar 1 argument over, .... in automerken uitgedrukt: *Lada/Dacia/Tata*

----------


## Gast1401081

> Op het moment dat dat ding op hoogte is gaat er iemand naar toe, (ladder) ............



nog nooit mensen van een ladder zien vallen in een feesttent? 

ik ben meer voor genie/alpsen en kettingtakels...

----------


## rinus bakker

"Ik ga zoeken in de EN 14992-1 en EN 14992-2"
Dat heb ik gedaan - en daar word je ook niet veel wijzer van:




*[FONT=Arial,Bold]EN 14492-1: 2006   Cranes - [/FONT]**[FONT=Arial]Power driven winches and hoists -[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial,Bold] Part 1:  Power driven winches[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]3.31[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]winches[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]machines designed for the lifting and lowering of loads which are suspended on hooks or other load handling[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]devices, or for the moving (pulling and lowering) of loads on inclined planes, or the exclusive pulling of loads on[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]planes which are normally horizontal. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]They use ropes, chains or belts wound in one or more layers onto a drum, or ropes in traction sheave drives[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]lieren  [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial](=mijn vertaling – dus niet officieel):[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial]machines (ontworpen) voor het hijsen of strijken van lasten welke zijn opgehangen aan haken of andere last dragende voorzieningen, of voor het bewegen (trekken en laten zakken) van lasten langs een helling, of voor het alleen trekken van lasten langs vlakken die normaal horizontaal zijn. [/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]Ze gebruiken staalkabels (ropes = touwen; wire ropes = staalkabels), kettingen of riemen, in een of meerdere lagen op een trommel gewikkeld, of staalkabels in tractieschijven. [/FONT]_

[FONT=Arial][/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial,Bold]EN 14492-2: 2006   [/FONT]**[FONT=Arial]Cranes - Power driven winches and hoists - Part  2: Power driven hoists[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]3.9[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]hoist[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]machines for lifting and lowering suspended loads over predetermined distances, with or without trolleys, using[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]different hoist media[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]takel   [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial](=mijn vertaling – dus niet officieel):[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial]machine voor hijsen of strijken van opgehangen lasten over voorbestemde afstanden, met of zonder loopkatten, en gebruik maken van verschillende hijs media[/FONT]_
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]3.19[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Bold]NGL building hoist  - N[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]on [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Bold]G[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]uided [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Bold]L[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]oad (NGL) building hoist[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]multi layer rope drum hoist with a rated capacity of up to 500 kg characterised by frequent temporary installation on the construction site by the use of interchangeable supporting structures matching with the hoists frame[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]bouwlier [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial](=mijn vertaling – dus niet officieel – nog steeds moeite met die Norm-tekst):[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial]in meer lagen wikkelende “trommel takel” met een nominaal hijsvermogen tot 500 kg, gekenmerkt door herhaalde tijdelijke installatie op de bouwplaats gerbuik makend van uitwisselbare draagconstructies die aanluiten op het ‘machine’ frame[/FONT]_

Ik zou haast Eurosecepticcus worden.

----------


## kokkie

> Op het moment dat dat ding op hoogte is gaat er iemand naar toe, (ladder) en bevestigt deze truss met een extra spantklem en steel/hijsband/shaggle's aan het dak van de tent
> 
> Joost.



Uh, tja, een ladder.
Die mag ook niet meer van de Arbo tenzij het incidenteel is. En dat is het niet als dit een vaste procedure is voor feesttenten.

Tja, waarom zou je je aan regels houden als je meer kan verdienen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb me nog eens zitten afvragen waarom die EU/EN-vaagheid in de definities.
Ik denk dat de tractieschijf (!) van een lift zo'n probleem kan zijn, want dat is een groot cilindrisch ding, en dan heet het in andere talen misschien al gauw een trommel.
Maar het aloude onderscheid van
*lieren:* 
a) opslag van hijsmedium op de trommel om de krachtoverbrengende aangedreven as,
b) verzeising, 
c) hijsen in meer lagen mogelijk, maar dan wel: 
d) teruglopen van hijsvermogen met elke gewikkelde laag.
e) meestal (~95%) staalkabels of staal-banden 
f) relatief zwaar tov hijsvermogen - althans in onze sector 
*takels:*
a) doorvoer van krachtoverbrengend medium over/langs/tussen schijven of trommels,
b) opslag van medium in aparte opvangvoorziening (excentrisch geplaatst = scheve gewichtsverdeling),
c) relatief licht
d) geen verseizing, hijsen in meer lagen enz
e) meestal (95%?) ketting (maar Tirfors, Tiraks, en hangsteigertakels horen hier ook bij - en dat is allemaal staalkabel).
En de lift met een tractieschijf zou dan ook een takel zijn...
_Dat ligt allemaal natuurlijk wat lastig accepteren voor veel traditionele normeerders. Dus gaan we lekker vaag doen = politiek._
Overigens zijn de Fransen met hun aanduiding van "treuil" dus wel overtuigd van het indelen van die dingen uit de bouw bij de lieren. 
Het Engels maakt er het meest een potje van. 
Maar ja dat is ook geen echte taal. Meer een braaksel van Noordse & Saksische (Germaans) en Franse (Latijns) te groot doorgeslikte brokken. 
Er is haast geen taal met een meer inkonsekwente gramatica en uitspraak.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Rinus: Als ik dat kort samen vat zie ik het volgende staan:

Lieren:
langs een helling of horizontaal vlak
Bouwlier:
op de construction site / bouwplaats.

Dan zou de volgende stap zijn om te kijken wat de normen zijn voor bouwplaatsen. 
Maar ik heb het vermoeden dat het bouwen van licht en geluid installaties en truss-constructies daar niet onder valt.

Dan ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar het volgende:

Welke veiligheidsfactor zouden die bouwliertjes per onderdeel minimaal hebben? 

En wat is het zwakste punt? de ophanging? de staalkabel? de elektromotor?

hoe zit het met jaarlijks onderhoud van die dingen?

hoe breed is de markt. bestaan er kwalitatief goede en slechte merken in deze bouwlieren?

ik ga even op onderzoek uit.

----------


## rinus bakker

Die bouw/steiger liertjes vallen in elk geval onder de MachineRichtlijn,
en ook onder de norm:
*[FONT=Arial]EN 14492-2: 2006 Cranes - Power driven winches and hoists - Part 2: Power driven hoists[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial](zie ook vorige posting)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Die twee EN-normen (takels en lieren) zitten bij Roy in het archief van de Argh.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dus die griebus dingen moeten in volgens dezelfde basis-principes ontworpen zijn als de door ons serieus genomen zelfklimmende electro-kettingtakels.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Maar ze vallen vast in een heel lage kraangroep = "niet" tot amper gebruikt.....[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial](en dat klopt dan ook wel weer aarig met de meeste toepassingen in ons vak!)  [/FONT]

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Deze Bouwlieren met een hijsvermogen van 125kg hebben een 3mm staalkabel.
(die ik tot nu toe ben tegen gekomen)

Indien deze staalkabel een constructie heeft van 7x19 dan heeft deze staalkabel  breekkracht van 5,77 kN is 577 kg / 125 kg = VF 4.6

----------


## FiëstaLj

Goed heel topic vol met speculatie, mag je deze lieren nu wel/of niet gebruiken in de entertainment industrie ? Natuurlijk de wll en diverse veiligheids factoren in acht nemend.

----------


## geenstijl21

Voor staalkabel geeft de europese Machine Richtlijn tenminste Vf 5 aan....

Wanneer de aanname van Jeroen klopt... dan zou ik ze niet gebruiken.

BTW de thermische beveiliging van afgebeelde gele bouwlier(125 kg) komt in werking bij 500 kg (volgens de fabrikant)

----------


## rinus bakker

> Goed heel topic vol met speculatie, mag je deze lieren nu wel/of niet gebruiken in de entertainment industrie? Natuurlijk de wll en diverse veiligheids factoren in acht nemend.



Mogen?
Wie bepaalt er wat er eigenlijk wel of niet "mag"?
Dat doet de Wetgever. (Of je vader of moeder - als je nog een snotneus bent.)
Of we doen het "met zijn allen". En dragen daarvoor dan argumenten aan 
gezond verstand dingen - en geen gekinnesinne.
Daarvoor heb je dan afspraken gemaakt, die we als Norm of als (Branche- of Praktijk-)richtlijn vastleggen. 
In Nederland kennen we die als *NPR*+nummer, uitgegeven door het NEN. 
In Duitsland als *DIN*+nummer of *VPLT*+nummer, uitgegeven bij "clubs" met dezelfde namen.  
En in Europa is er zoiets als de CWA, op initiatief van CEN in Brussel. Een CWA is ook geen wet of Europese Richtlijn. 
Het is een aanbeveling op papier gezet door deskundigen (of althans mensen die denken zich zo te kunnen noemen  :Stick Out Tongue: ). 

Maar er staat niet in of iets _moet_ of _mag_... 
Dat is voor de AI.  :EEK!: 
En daarvan weten we inmiddels wel wat we daar mee moeten.  :Confused:  
Of wat die van mij mogen..... :Big Grin: 

Dus ja hoor ...... het mag, als het *niet verboden* is:
_Paddo's_ 
_Pesten_ (als niemand het verder in de gaten heeft).
_Politiek_ 
_Prutslieren_
*Verboden zijn*:
_Pillen en poeders_ (die van de NL-laboratoria en die plant uit Zuid-Amerika)
_Pleurishard rijden_
_Pitbulls_
_Poen wegnemen van een ander_
_Peukie paffen in openbare ruimtes_
_PA en licht installaties ophangen boven personen_
*Twijfel* is er in Nederland al jarenlang over:
_Pret-sigaretten_

Wat wil je horen? 
Dat we hier het gezonde technische verstand gaan uitschakelen
en alleen maar AI taal beginnen uit te kakelen?
Dus:
Allemaal kopen die p*-dingen - hoe meer er in gebruik zijn, hoe eerder we het ongeluk gaan meemaken, waarmee wel een aantal doden vallen.  
En daarna worden ze natuurlijk echt verboden. 
Want zo werkt dat nu eenmaal in alle landen van de wereld.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Mogen?
> Wie bepaalt er wat er eigenlijk wel of niet "mag"?
> Dat doet de Wetgever. (Of je vader of moeder - als je nog een snotneus bent.)
> Of we doen het "met zijn allen". En dragen daarvoor dan argumenten aan 
> gezond verstand dingen - en geen gekinnesinne.
> Daarvoor heb je dan afspraken gemaakt, die we als Norm of als (Branche- of Praktijk-)richtlijn vastleggen. 
> In Nederland kennen we die als *NPR*+nummer, uitgegeven door het NEN. 
> In Duitsland als *DIN*+nummer of *VPLT*+nummer, uitgegeven bij "clubs" met dezelfde namen.  
> En in Europa is er zoiets als de CWA, op initiatief van CEN in Brussel. Een CWA is ook geen wet of Europese Richtlijn. 
> ...



Oke, niet aan te raden dus.

Reden van de vraag: ken een situatie waar men ze in vaste installatie wil gebruiken om truss te kunnen laten zakken, decor inhangen, weer naar boven, en vervolgens dood hangen. 

Ik snap best dat men hier een prijsgunstiger installatie wil. 

Men had hier trouwens een model met een WLL (hier dus wel aangegeven) van 500kg.

----------


## rinus bakker

En als je daarna de zooi dan doodhangt is er alleen een probleem tijdens het hijsen en laten zakken....
Dan gebruik je ze in de versie die ze in Duitsland een D8 hebben genoemd. Dat *mag*.
In de rest van de hele wereld is een safety ernaast voldoende. 

Dan heb je de Duitse "D8+", die heeft een extra rem (in een aantal typen echte flauwekul, 
want die remmen zitten dan aan het uiterste eind van de krachtketen.
En worden vaak ook maar door 1 remcircuit bekrachtigd, maar ja ... Duitsers hè...)
Die *mag* je daar dan gebruiken zonder safety - als je er *niet meer* dan de helft van de nominale last aan hangt. 
Maar, je *mag er niet* mee bewegen als er mensen onder de last zijn.

En dan is er ook nog C1. Die *moeten* helemaal zijn 'opgedirkt' met allerlei franje en frutsels (= DUUR!). 
En waarvan sommige eisen ook weer slecht zijn beschreven en dus een technisch lachertje zijn. 
En .... er _mag niet meer_ aan dan de helft van een vergelijkbare standaard takel. 
Maar dan *mag* je er wel mee bewegen boven personen. 
De eisen aan de BGV-C1 besturingen zijn echter _voor een aantal soorten van bewegingen_ weer heel complex. 
Van ingewijden weet ik dat er heel veel zooi met BGV-C1 keuriung op de markt is, maar die er niet aan voldoet als je ze echt gaat testen. Ook weer echt Duits hè. 
Als er maar TüV op staat moet het wel goed zijn. Ook als staat er in de kleine lettertjes van die keuring dat niet alles er mee *mag*...

*Conclusie:*
Interesseert die dure k*t-rigging je eigenlijk allemaal geen zier...
Neem dan je toevlucht tot een lekker goedkope bouwlier,
Dan hebben de verzekeraars ook nog eens plezier.
Want die vergoeden dan nog geen dode mier!
En wat doet de ArbeidsInspectie dan eigenlijk hier? 

Die vergaderen, evalueren, inventariseren, rapporteren en praten .... 
. . . . . . . . . . en sluiten daarna dan lekker af met   *bier!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mooi gesproken

----------


## djsunnyday

> Inderdaad, zelfs wij decorbouwers maken we het niet zo!  
> 
> 
> Ik kwam tijdens de laatste dag van mijn vakantie dit tegen: 
> (heb helaas maar een paar foto's, accu was leeg)
> 
> Het idee vind ik best goed, maar de opstelling was wel spannend te noemen! 
> --pica--
> 
> ...



Dit was in estartit. Waarschijnlijk na het vuurwerk. Wij waren net weer een dag te laat. Maar ik had deze constructie ook weleens willen bekijken. Er zijn wel meerdere *events* op het strand aldaar. Ik kijk vaak mijn ogen uit wat ze soms flikken

----------


## beyma

Was inderdaad in Estartit , op de dag van het *1,5 uur* durende vuurwerk ! 
(op het strand een "stukje" van 40 bij 60 meter afzetten, genoeg kruit om heel Estartit op te blazen ingraven en verder gewoon de mensen er naast laten zonnebaden en roken!!!!) vuurwerk is daar altijd op 19 juli trouwens!!!

En ja, als ze eens door de ogen van NEN1010 gaan kijken in spanje dan brand er voorlopig geen licht meer in dat land  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  (toch heel normaal die koperen fittingen zonder aarding ??? :Wink: )



*ZO, terug naar de bouwlieren!!!*

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik vind dit wel een spannende discussie! zo spannend zelfs dat ik dit weekend het eens ga proberen om met twee van die gamma takels (400 kilogram volgens specs) een trusje van 8 meter met 2 fourbarren 2 headjes en blinders omhoog te takelen en vervolgens wel te zekeren aan de tent!! :Embarrassment:  dat natuurlijk zozo. takelen is één.. maar ik laat dus no way een truss louter aan dat soort takels hangen!!

ik ben benieuwd!

ik laat jullie nog wel weten hoe het gegaan is! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Michielbla

Ach, zolang het takels zijn hebben we het in elk geval niet over lieren....

----------


## CoenCo

> ik vind dit wel een spannende discussie! zo spannend zelfs dat ik dit weekend het eens ga proberen om met twee van die gamma takels (400 kilogram volgens specs) een trusje van 8 meter met 2 fourbarren 2 headjes en blinders omhoog te takelen en vervolgens wel te zekeren aan de tent!! dat natuurlijk zozo. takelen is één.. maar ik laat dus no way een truss louter aan dat soort takels hangen!!
> 
> ik ben benieuwd!
> 
> ik laat jullie nog wel weten hoe het gegaan is!



Tsjah, je had na het lezen van dit topic ook kunnen concluderen dat het waarschijnlijk goedkoper, sneller en veiliger is om het gewoon aan een paar handtakeltjes te hangen. Maar ieder zijn ding... Veel succes en als je klaar bent, post je dan je foto's direct in de hall of shame?  :Smile: 





> Ach, zolang het takels zijn hebben we het in elk geval niet over lieren....



Ach volgens mijn VCAboek:




> Takels zijn hijstoestellen zonder een eigen aandrijving, die met de hand bediend wordt.



Wie bied?

En VMB verkoopt zijn nieuwe serie statieven als zijnde




> Front Loading Tower Lift



Op zich valt er voor het front-loading gedeelte nog wel wat te zeggen...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> gamma takels (400 kilogram volgens specs)



he, mister Flash a.n.g.,
kan je niet een scan maken van die specs en ze hier op het forum plaatsen.
dan kunnen wij het ook zien. ben erg benieuwd naar die Gamma liertjes (of zijn het gamma takels?) die je hebt.

zijn er nog meer mensen met specs van deze liertjes?

gr
Jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 CoenCo*
HH het VCA boek.... Lamunilachu
Toen ik (ergens tussen 1692 en 1728 ...  :Embarrassment:  ) mijn VCA deed heb ik heel wat fouten en verouderde dingen in dat boek gevonden. Althans over hijsen.
_Van chemicalien wist ik niks_ (en daarin is niet veel veranderd. 
Ik ben altijd al voorzichtig als er een "kruisje" "ingebrand handje" of een "doodskopje" op staat. Dat was voordien niet veel anders.) 
_Van stroom weet ik genoeg om me te redden_ - en hulp te vragen als ik het niet meer weet. Dat was voordien ook al zo.

Maar van hijsen wist ik al wel het nodig.
Veel opgestoken van de Romeinen, Michelangelo,de oude zeilschepen en de kranenboeren.
En dan verbaas je je over de hoeveelheid verouderde, domme of rondweg foute info in zo'n VCA boek.
Na afloop van die cursus heel lang met de docent zitten praten. En die heeft me toen uitgelegd hoeveel bureaucratische rompslomp er aan te pas kwam om veranderingen en verbeteringen in de stof en boek aan te brengen. 
Dat zou al gauw een jaar of drie tot vijf (!) duren voor het op de goeie manier in zo'n cursus tercht zou komen!  
Laat maar!  :Mad: 
VCA is vooral een hype. Net als ISO 9000, allemaal bedacht om bureaucraten die het helemaal niet weten, toch wat houvast te geven als ze ergens vanachter hun bureau vandaan over moeten oordelen....

Het vak-onderwijs is eerst om zeep geholpen - bezuinigingen, omdat er ook zoveel mensen achter al die bureaus betaald moeten worden. 
En daarna weet bijna niemand meer waar het over gaat. 
En moeten we allemaal weer cursussen gaan volgen - over ons eigen vak, om daar vervolgens weer een papiertje bij te halen.
En die bureuacraten zien dan een papiertje met stempels en handtekeningen - dus dan is het goed. Maar wat de inhoud en betekenis van dat papiertje eigenlijk is... ? 
 :Confused: 
Ja, en dan zijn we weer terug bij af. 

Maar er is (nog) weer hoop. 
Ik geloof dat ze hier en daar weer begonnen zijn met een Ambachtschool of LTS. 
Alleen nu maar hopen dat een loodgieter nou niet alsnog met _Franse grammatica_ wordt geconfronteerd, of dat een electricien _cultuurhistorische maatschappijleer_ door de strot geduwd krijgt. 
Vakkennis. 
Daar gaat het om. Met direct raakvlak aan de praktijk.
En daarbij mag je ook best een aantal buitenlandse vaktermen of geschiedenis van het vak erbij halen. 
Maar vooral de stand van de (vak)techniek van vandaag de dag.
En het VCA loopt gewoon systematisch achter de feiten aan.

----------


## rinus bakker

VMB =
*V*oorzichtig *M*et *B*ehandelen ervan.
of
*V*ooral *M*atige *B*aggerzooi. 

Als je ooit hun (sommige volslagen debiele) trussontwerpen hebt gezien,
weet je ook dat ze over hun ander materiaal niet echt lang hebben nagedacht.
Veel "inspiratie" bij andere fabrikanten opgedaan, denk ik zo.

Maar in 1 ding zijn ze dus wel goed. 
Rare kreten verzinnen !

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

@jeroen, het zijn idd 200 kilogram takels/lieren (ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer :Confused: ), maar als je die met katrollen hangt mag je er 400 kilogram aan hangen. 

we hebben het vrijdag ingehangen en het hangt nog steeds!! tot woensdag blijft het hangen. we hebben het zooitje met twee van deze takels/lieren omhoog gewerkt en vervolgens met steels gesafed aan het dak zelf op vier punten (8 meter truss). in de truss hangt:
- 2x Movinghead spot á 15 kilogram;
- 2x active fourbar á 11 kilogram;
- 1x Stroboscoop á 5 kilogram;
- wat bekabeling.
ik denk dat alles inclusief de truss z'n 90 tot max. 100 kilogram weegt.

weet je wat het is. we gebruiken deze takels/lieren alleen maar om het zooitje omhoog te krijgen en vervolgens wordt het gezekerd aan het dak. ik snap ook wel dat er vele betere oplossingen zijn!! maar tijdens het hijsen is de vloer vrij! en daarbij komt nog dat wij het voor onszelf gewoon voor de hobby doen en om dan verlinde aan te schaffen?? maar wij gaan uiteindelijk ook gewoon over op 500kg handtakels! werkt wat makkelijker en het is idd de prijs ook niet. ik kan helaas geen foto's maken omdat de digitale camera kapot is. misschien heeft de kroegbaas al foto's gemaakt.

----------

